# Samsung Galaxy Note - Audiobook issue



## ib_ikram (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi guys, I've been trying to play my audiobooks collection on the Galaxy Note (Gingerbread) for ages now, but I keep getting the error that they are 'corrupted' files. I've used practically every audiobook app on the market and it still will not play them. They are m4a and m4b formats, drm free from what I know and used to play perfectly on my itouch...
I use PlayerPro for my music files but that does not play audiobooks from what I've seen. Any help? Would be greatly appreciated


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

did you try vlc (free version) from android play.


----------



## ib_ikram (Apr 28, 2012)

I see only the vlc remote apps on there... What is the full name of the app? Maybe I'm missing something!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

sorry, did not realize local playback was not available. I even installed it on my note to verify it since descriptions are sometimes sketchy.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Just got finish playing with it because I have hundreds of audiobooks I purchased of the years myself.

I was able to use the default music player so it should (no promise) work with player pro. All I did was to copy the m4a files to the micro sd card, power up the note, and started Music Player, click on the folder tab and it was there and it played.


----------

